# Phrag Sedenii



## Justin (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a division of a Sedenii with the clonal name 'Greenfield'

The plant has two spikes, one with two extra branches.



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool! Such a cutie! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2013)

Justin,
Do you know if it is from old breeding or more recent?


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 29, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's an update of my Sedenii in full bloom. The plant has two spikes, one with two branches that are now flowering too. I'm loving it!



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 25, 2013)

Love it. Very nice. Sometimes it is easy to forget how good some of the old crosses were, when we are flooded with all the newer besseae and kovachii hybrids.


----------



## John M (Aug 25, 2013)

Justin, it's beautiful!....and you're growing it superbly. Congrats. However, it's not Sedenii. It's Cardinale. Cardinale is Sedenii x schlimii and Sedenii is longifolium x schlimii. Sedenii has vestigial "horns" on the sides of the pouch because one of its parents is longifolium, which has very pronounced "horns". This characteristic carries through to all it's F1 progeny. Phrag. schlimii has a pouch without any "horns" at all. It's got a "toilet bowl" rim pouch. When you cross Sedenii (with it's vestigial "horns" back to it's parent schlimii, which has no "horns", you get a plant that is 3/4 schlimii and only 1/4 longifolium. With so much schlimii in the mix, the "horns" from longifolium are lost and you get a lovely smooth-rimmed pouch like you have. Basically, Cardinale looks like a very large schlimii on steroids. However, because of it being 1/4 longifolium, the flower is larger than any true schlimii and because of longifolium, the staminode loses the schlimii colour and ends up being predominantly white with no little bright yellow "eyes".

So, either this plant is not actually a piece of 'Greenfield'; or, the original 'Greenfield' is mislabelled as well.


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah, thanks for the info! I noticed it looked a little rounder than some of the Sedenii I've seen pictures of, but i assumed it was just because this may have been a selected division. After doing a quick web search i think you may be right.

I have no knowledge of the background of this plant, which I got from Roberts' in Ohio. I should ask them if they know anything about it next time I see them. 

Either way, I am enjoying it!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 25, 2013)

A very nice Phrag! I definetely need a rose one! Old-fashioned, may be, but very charming plants, and when grown like yours, it's a joy looking at them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John M (Aug 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> Either way, I am enjoying it!


 Absolutely!....and so you should! Cardinale is really easily identified when you know specifically to look for. In my mind, Cardinale is one of the TOP crosses to grow. They are gorgeous; the blooms are large; they multi-branch; they are vigorous growers and bloomers; they clump nicely and make great specimen plants; etc., etc., etc. If I could grow only....say....10 plants, one would be a Cardinale!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't tease!!!!! (But I agree.)


----------



## phraggy (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice sized blooms and a gorgeous colored lip for Sedeni.

Ed


----------



## John M (Aug 27, 2013)

phraggy said:


> Very nice sized blooms and a gorgeous colored lip for Sedeni.
> 
> Ed


*Sigh*


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2013)

But where to find a cardinale in Europe, looking since a long time now.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2013)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 27, 2013)

If you manage to find, Dido, just tell me or even better, buy one for me, too. It is nearly impossible to find old crosses or even remakes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2013)

John M said:


> *Sigh*



John I have to sigh with you as well. Some folks never get it and continue to perpetuate the mistakes of the past.

Great looking Phrag. Cardinale Justin


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

Heh Heh. the round, smooth, "Wilcox" pouch is the give-away. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 27, 2013)

Dido,
have you tried Claudia at Ratcliffes?
They have divisions of all sorts of phrags (breeding stock, EYOF 'throw-outs') about twice a year,
Regards,
David


----------



## phraggy (Aug 27, 2013)

Dido said:


> But where to find a cardinale in Europe, looking since a long time now.



Try Burnham Nurseries in UK . They got me a real beauty when I asked them to order me one.
Good luck
Ed


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok I will ask them. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Secundino (Aug 27, 2013)

Very interesting lists. Thanks for sharing. Sadly we can't import plants from UK to Canaries... (that helps to my economy, imagine me buying roses at Austin or seeds from T&M or phrags from Ratcliffe!!!)


----------



## Dido (Aug 28, 2013)

where is the problem to buy and import ot canaries

Where do you live exactly a friend flys often to one of the isle he live 50% of his time there so if it is the correct one it would be easy


----------



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't know exactly why it is difficult from UK, I think some phytosanitary issues because it only applies to plants; from EU there is just paying our taxes - the Canary Islands Autonomous Region has a distict fiscality comparing to Spain. As all things have to be imported, our taxes are lower. That does not completely reach a prize equality in the end, but it helps. I live at Gran Canaria; and indeed, I get some plants by friends coming for vacations from the continent.


----------



## Dido (Aug 29, 2013)

Gran Canaria is nice but the wrong island. 

Wish you luck in finding what you want


----------



## eteson (Aug 30, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Don't know exactly why it is difficult from UK, I think some phytosanitary issues because it only applies to plants; from EU there is just paying our taxes - the Canary Islands Autonomous Region has a distict fiscality comparing to Spain. As all things have to be imported, our taxes are lower. That does not completely reach a prize equality in the end, but it helps. I live at Gran Canaria; and indeed, I get some plants by friends coming for vacations from the continent.



Hi Secundino.
I am going to Spain to visit my famly during Christmas or January 2014.
I have about 15 Sedenii flasks to sell (10+ plants each). It is a vigorous remake using a pale schlimii. 
I have also some lindenii, besseae and wallisii flasks and seedlings. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Dido (Aug 30, 2013)

sounds interesting but it is a cool time to ship orchids 
could you Pm me the prices


----------

